# Speaker Covers



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

$11.75 each at gmpartsdirect for the rear speakers.
GMPartsDirect.com - Find a Item

The ones on the doors, are part of the door panel itself and cannot be replaced separately. They cost about $153
GMPartsDirect.com - Find a Item


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

If the front ones are damaged and you are short for funds... you can always buy some generic covers and glue them or use 3M tape to install them.

Amazon.com: 1 Pair 6" Speaker Waffle Grill Clipless Grill for Speakers And Woofers GR-6: Electronics


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Or black zip tie from behind


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Or black zip tie from behind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


Obligatory Giggity


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Has anyone ever managed to do this yet and have it look decent? I'd love to have the speaker covers that are on the pioneer audio system in the Cruze. They look great. The problem I have with the stock audio system speakers covers (the doors in particular) is that the plastic is very soft. I'm not sure if it's intentionally like this to improve sound quality or what, but I noticed a few dents in it over time. When I was cleaning my car one day I noticed it and dug my nail into it a bit to see how easily it scratched/dented and was surprised at how easily it does.


----------

